

Show HN: My book on JavaScript Application Design (updated) - bevacqua
http://www.manning.com/bevacqua

======
magentaplacenta
This actually looks pretty interesting (from the table of contents). Since I'm
the first commenter, how about throwing me a bone with a free ebook copy?

